

Why is calling from India to US costlier than calling from US to India? - rgovind

Folks,<p>Can someone tell me why call rates from India to US are more than calling from US to India. This in general applies for all third world countries. I believe there is some business potential that is not exploited yet.<p>Thanks
======
noonespecial
For the same reasons DVD's come out 6 months late in Europe and cost twice as
much. For no better reason than its possible to do so. As soon as its not, it
won't.

VOIP for the win.

